# Forgiven's Monkey Boat report



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Fished the MBGFC Limited AKA “The Monkey Boat” this past weekend with my sister Beth, her son Zack, my daughter Robin and our good buddy Capt Woody. Based on Hilton’s we made the call to run long and to the SW, way long! Loaded boat with 540 gallons of fuel, 400lbs of ice and a ton of Gatorade. Left out Fri evening around 10 pm. Set AP on the drill ship Pathfinder (out PAST Thunderhorse) and settle in for a long night of running. Made it to Pathfinder about 4 AM. Fished the drillship for an hour or so with nothing happening. Trolled over to Devil’s Tower. At Devil’s Tower Robin caught a wahoo that was under the 20 lb minimum. We were also able to add to our livewell at the rig as well. After spending an hour or so there we ran over to Thunderhorse. The rig itself is a sight to see! The thing is huge!!
We knew right off the tuna were there and biting. In my life I don’t know if I have pulled a circle hook on a tuna that was solidly hooked up. We did it four times before landing one! We would hook up and fight the tuna for 15-20 mins, get the tuna in near gaffing position and “pop” out pulls the circle hook! This on 75 lb plus YF! Totally heartbreaking!! Fortunately we were able to keep this from happening on one solid 64 pounder (Beth as angler) and a couple smaller ones. The water was some of the bluest water I have ever seen! At 3 pm we were over 150 out and had to leave them biting to make it back the scales.
Ended up winning 1st place tuna and top lady angler netting us a check for $5900, a $500 gift certificate, MBGFC emblazoned 65 qt Yeti cooler, two custom labeled gaffs, a Magic Belt fighting harness and a rod/reel holder block thingy. All in all a great little haul for one tuna!
We were blessed with good weather, good crew, range capable boat and bluewater. We had a great time seeing old friends as well as making a few new ones! 


Prepping the 100 plus ballyhoo we never used!











Loaded for bear!!










Robin and Woody with Robin's wahoo










Wearing our shorts "Capt Woody Style"












Drillship Pathfinder












Capt Woody bowed up on one of the YF we pulled hooks on












One of the smaller tuna we caught












Zach bowed up on another one we pulled hooks on!










Thunderhorse










Team Forgiven at the scales












Beth getting our $5900 check












Tight lines


Robert


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Robert, congrats on the great trip. How much fuel did you burn running that far south?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal! Congrats also!! Looks like the seas weren't too bad.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hey Robert,

That's a good looking crew with a boat to match. Congratulations on a wonderful trip and your teams success...!! 

Did I notice that your helm has rear facing seats? If so, that's a reaaly nice setup. Our boats are set up very simillar.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Two tournaments and winning two catagories! Great trip it looks like.Were there any signs of billfish anywhere? Thanks for sharing your pictures of the day.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Head: we covered around 380 miles and burned 350 gallons.

OM: the boat does have rear facing seats, under the seat is a second live well that is huge! Such that catching the baitin the well can be a challenge! I thought Woody might have to chum up the bait in the live well to get them in dip net range!!

There were 43 or 47 boats and only 13 fish brought to scales. 1 billfish, a blue Marlin caught on a TLD 25!! Only 1 dolphin and 3 tuna and 3 wahoo

40 some thousand wagered


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Great job!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and congrats on the tuna. running long paid off.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats! Like seeing the ladies at the scales!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice report. Great job on the win!!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

MSYellowfin said:


> Head: we covered around 380 miles and burned 350 gallons.
> 
> OM: the boat does have rear facing seats, under the seat is a second live well that is huge! Such that catching the baitin the well can be a challenge! I thought Woody might have to chum up the bait in the live well to get them in dip net range!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report! and this



> I thought Woody might have to chum up the bait in the live well to get them in dip net range!!


made me laugh for sure.


----------



## crackerjac (Jan 11, 2011)

Good job guys, we really enjoyed seeing the weigh in and all those beautiful boats!


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Awsome report, awsome trip, awsome boat!!! You guys should come over to pensacola this weekend for the Miller Lite tournament! Wahoo, King, and Amberjack...Outcast shark tourney and ML inshore all in one...should be a great event and the way y'all have been going....Great Job anyway!!!


----------

